# Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*

Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.

The design for my boxes came from the August/September issue of American Woodworker magazine, issue #161. Credit for the design and plans go to Ken Marble. The article refers you to their website where you can download the necessary template for the bows. You have to increase the size of the document until it reaches the called for dimensions. To get the pattern, go "to": http://americanwoodworker.com/. On their home page look on the left for "Web extras for past issues". Click on it and find issue #161. Click on it and scroll down to "Ribbon and Bow Box".

Marble uses the French expression, "Trompe l'oeil" to describe the bow. The expression translated is "It fools the eye." The bow is not bent. It is cut on a scrollsaw. Marble used a three stripe pattern of aromatic cedar and birch for his ribbons and bow. My blog will cover that process. You could very well use one solid color (species) as I did on one of mine or, like *moonls*, come up with your own design.

First, you need two glue-ups or laminations of three pieces of wood dimensioned at ¼" thick by 2" wide by 10" long. One glue-up will be for the ribbon, the other for the bow. I am unable to do woodworking right now so the stock in the photos is not to dimension.

Three pieces of 1/4" stock dimensioned to size.









After glue-up, it would be 3/4" thick and look like this. Remember, two of these.









Once dry, for the ribbons you joint one edge and then slice 3/16" wide strips on the band saw. I cut them a bit thicker and used my planer to bring them to the 3/16" dimension.









For the bows, here's the pattern or template.









You cut out the template and using spray adhesive, glue it to the top of the other 3/4" glue-up.









You then proceed to drill holes as necessary and scrollsaw the pattern. When finished the pieces look like this.









Actually, the "arrows" won't have the points yet. Using another template, you cut those later. Similarly, the middle section of the bow needs to be precisely shaped to fit in its place. Here's a photo showing those templates.









From here, its just a matter of sanding and gluing the pieces to the box. Here is a sequence of photos.




































So that's how they are made. I'll be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


wow lenny excellent blog, this is just great, what a beautiful result…grizz


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


I love these…thanks for the details…this is going in my favorites!

Hope all is well…


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lenny. Great blog.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Great blog Lenny.
Thanks for sharing this tip.
Yours come out great !


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


thanks for the tutorial - nice job


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Another example of why this is the greatest site on the web! Thanks, Lenny!


----------



## oakwood (Sep 25, 2012)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lenny. The blog answers all the questions I had and now I can go ahead when ready. Thank you so much and I'm sure that you might be seeing a few more of these on LJ thanks to your helpfull information. LJ is so great for ideas and info…John


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


This is what makes Lumberjocks the awesome site that it is! Thanks Lenny!!! Picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Lenny, great blog. I still have the infromation you gave me but haven't actually tried the box yet. It is still on my to do list.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I am glad it will be of use to you.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Neat box, Lenny.


----------



## bladedust (Mar 12, 2012)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Very cool Lenny. Going in my favorites to try when I build my skills.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Lenny Great work and Blog!! Amazing and so nice of you to share. Great job!!!!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Very nicely done, Lenny. Thnx for the how-to


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Clever.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Great job!
Going to try this sometime.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodkandy (Apr 4, 2013)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Perfect. Thanks so much. I have been looking everywhere for this.


----------



## MHarper90 (Oct 12, 2013)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for this blog! I'm going to be making at least one box with a bow on it this Christmas season.

I'm curious for thoughts about the ribbon going under the box. It's neat to see it wrap around, but for the long term use, is it worth it to set the ribbon on the bottom face flush to the bottom surface with a dado, and only have it sit above the surface on the other 5 faces?


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


*MHaper90*, just so we are clear, the ribbons, if made per the magazine article, do sit in a 1/16" dado all around the box. Therefore, you would have to make the bottom dadoes 3/16", the thickness of the ribbon. What I have been doing is using 3/8" adhesive-backed clear buttons as feet on the underside of my boxes. I get them at Home Depot. They are in the aisle with felt circles, rubber feet and all those other furniture protection type goods. This raises the box so it sits on the feet and not the bottom ribbon. The feet also serve as protection for both the box and any furniture it might be sitting on.


----------



## Captainblue (Jul 3, 2011)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


I have been looking for something like this. I am so happy with Lumberjocks crafts people…you guys are the best and most helpful . Thank you Lenny


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Just what I was looking for! Thank you! Favorited!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


I'm glad it helps. You're welcome.


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old tutorial but I do not see the templates on the American Woodworker website anymore, is this something anyone has a copy of they can send me or point me in the right direction of where to get it? Thank you


----------



## LeeInAZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


For those interested, I found the PDF's referred to in the article here:
https://22293-presscdn-pagely.netdna-ssl.com/wp-content/uploads/Bow-Box-ribbon-and-bow-pattern.pdf

If that link does not work, you can message me and I will email them.


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 5, 2015)

Lenny said:


> *Ribbon and Bow Box Techniques*
> 
> Enough people have asked me how the Bow Boxes I made and posted were crafted that I figured a blog was warranted. My post is here "Bow Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/68845. I have seen others make the boxes and thought you might like to see different interpretations of them. *bigogre* has done several. Here is one of his: "Box": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73998. *moonls* recently posted one with wonderful banding in the ribbons and bow. See it "here": http://lumberjocks.com/projects/80128.
> 
> ...


Awesome blog. Looks stunning, can't wait to give it a go. Thanks!


----------

